# Rapid breathing



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

My 13 week old puppy breathes really fast/heavy when she is sleeping. She also seems to dream a lot. Is this normal?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes. Mine still dream and they are adults!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Sometime Ice breathes fast or woofs in her sleep. I think they dream of chasing things!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Perfectly normal!  I've heard of many dogs doing that when they sleep. Our dog did it for the first month or so after we got her.. but has since grown out of it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My 15.5 year old runs in her sleep. The 9 nine year old barks loud enough to wake himself up.

Very normal.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Perhaps I phrased that a bit wrong. I knew the dreaming was normal, but was concerned about the rapid/heavy breathing. I thought maybe it was connected with the dreaming, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Perhaps I phrased that a bit wrong. I knew the dreaming was normal, but was concerned about the rapid/heavy breathing. I thought maybe it was connected with the dreaming, but I'm not so sure...


Yes. They breathe fast when they dream.


----------

